# ():    1  8.2

## Tatty

.

       1.           ,    ,     .  1 8   ,  )

1: 8.2 (8.2.19.83)
   ().       () . 

       :

1.    -  -    ,       :

. 57.03  62    ,   
 50.02  62       

2.    -   :

 50.02  62.01   
 02      

3.     -      :

 51  57.03  98 000 
 91.2  57.03  2 000      .

4.  

 76.09  51

5.     - , .

 02      
 62.01  76.09  
 76.09  76.09    ()

6.   () -   

 76.09  62.01     
 62.01  90.01.1     

   ,    1        :

1.     (       )
      -    ,            :

62.  90.01.1  100 000 
57.03  62.  100 000 

2.    
     :

 51  57.03  98 000 
 91.2  57.03  2 000      .

  ,             62...   - ...

----------

,    62/01    62,   62/     90/01 -  ,    62/01   62/,    57 /01   62/01,    51   57/01    ,        .90/01   ,       76/09 ,     ?    !

----------


## Tatty

.

  - .

,       62/01  62?
              ,    ,    .
          90.01  .
 ,   , ,   90.01    ?

----------


## ZHANNET

-,      90 ,           ,    ,    ,    ,        ,      ,        62/   62/01 -100000 .,   57/01     62/ 100000 .,  91/02     57/01 1000 - ,  
   /  51    57/01 99000 .,     62/01     76/09  100000 . ,    76/09     90/01 20000 ,    76/09      51    98000 .  2000 -   .

----------


## Tatty

> -,      90 ,           ,    ,    ,    ,        ,      ,        62/   62/01 -100000 .,   57/01     62/ 100000 .,  91/02     57/01 1000 - ,  
>    /  51    57/01 99000 .,     62/01     76/09  100000 . ,    76/09     90/01 20000 ,    76/09      51    98000 .  2000 -   .


    ,                   .   :Embarrassment: 

*    2   :*

**     +   1     (     ,    ):

 1.    -  -    ,       :
. 57.03  62    ,    29980
 50.02  62        -29980

2.    -    (  ,    ,    50.02   .1):

 50.02  62.01    29980
 02       29980

3.     -      :

 51  57.03 29380,4
 91.2  57.03 599,6

..                   . 

**      .  ,          ...   :

"        1: 8.2

      :

1.     (       )
      -    ,            :

62.  90.01.1  100 000 
57.03  62.  100 000 

2.    
     :

 51  57.03  98 000 
 91.2  57.03  2 000      ."

..       ,                  ( 50.02   ).

    ,      1 8.2?   ,           ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,     !  -  !      ,    ,   ,    ,   ,    .
       ,    -     .            #4.  -62/  .

----------


## Tatty

.

,         62/  62/01 -100000 .,   57/01  62/ 100000 ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,  62/   .    ,       ,     ,  57/01    62/01 -100000 .,    51    57/01 99000 .,    91/02      57/01 1000 .,         62/01        76/09 -100000 .,    76/09    51-98000 .,     -76/09     90/01-2000 ..

----------


## Tatty

.
   ,  .
  ,      1  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

( ,    -  - )      (  3    ):
57  - 62 (  76/06 -       )     -   
51 -57    ,  91 -57        :     - "       :    -   ,    " " -      (91/02)
         -      )))

----------

[QUOTE=terpsihoro4ka;54264394
57  - 62 (  76/06 -       )     -   
[/QUOTE]

      ?           ?
        . 
  57    .

----------

> 62/   62/01 -100000 .,   57/01     62/ 100000 .


            ?

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> ?           ?
>         . 
>   57    .


          ,

----------


## ABell

> ,


   "",    57-62.
           -   .

----------


## Donda

!
   /   (       )      . 
 ,     ...     -,        ,      ?

----------


## ABell

> !
>    /   (       )      . 
>  ,     ...     -,        ,      ?


       .  ....

----------


## Donda

...   .

----------


## 72

> .  ....


..              !!!?    ?

----------

